# Bianchi Pista framset



## Mr.RED (Aug 25, 2018)

So my other score of the day besides the Ross track bike I posted on its own post is this Bianchi Pista. Once again I couldn't pass this or the Ross up even if I do end up selling them.


----------



## juvela (Aug 25, 2018)

-----

Thank you for posting.  

_Looks _like it should hail from the Piaggio time yet has no Piaggio transfer(s).

Was PO able to give you a date for it?

-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 25, 2018)

The serial # on the Bianchi is # 57 H286 I am not familiar with track bikes or what is what the price was right so I spent some money.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

I could be wrong but it looks like it’s from after the Piaggio era.
Columbus started using the cromor name in the late 80’s early 90’s? Before that it was called Columbus Matrix until Trek started using the Matrix name on their parts. Again, I could be wrong.


----------



## juvela (Aug 25, 2018)

-----

Thanks so much for this information!  


-----


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m kind of a Columbus dork but I’m often not fully correct! 
 If the decals are all original, you should be able to date it by those, especially the Columbus seat tube decal.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 25, 2018)

*“Columbus Cromor* was designed in the 1990s and used butted tubing for high-performance, compact, light frames. It was manufactured using Cyclex Cromo Steel.”

Found on:
https://www.steel-vintage.com/blog/2014/02/an-overview-about-columbus-steel-tubes/


----------



## Mr.RED (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks for info.


----------

